# Collapsable Cemetery Archway at OTC



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen these yet?










http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...&sd=Collapsing+&#8220;Cemetery&#8221;+Archway

They're going for $109 at OTC and are along the same idea as the cloth/wire coffins. I'm sure we could build these from foam for about the same or cheaper. But the one thing I'm liking about it is that it's storage friendly.

-TM


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think there cool, not sure I'd pay $109 for it but I like that it is storage friendly.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like the design. How do you go about getting the words like that, maybe out of wood?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I have seen those, they look real crummy in real life.


----------

